# Tank Cover!



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I got a 15 Gallon tank from my grandmother almost a year
ago and it never had a cover. When I decided I should use it 
for snails I realized it would need a cover of some sort to 
keep them in the tank. So I got my dad to help me and we
came up with this cover.

- First dad cut strips of wood half inch wide.
- Then we took the strips down to the tank and marked off
where they would need to be cut.
- Then he cut them with (I wanna say Skill Saw but im not sure)
- We then got some small Finish Nails and nailed the
pieces of wood together (I think we should have used some wood glue 
too for extra strength)
- Then well I could have sanded it but didnt feel like it.. lol
- Then I got some black paint and painted the frame so it would 
look nicer
- After the paint dried I got some tulle and using a Wood Stapler 
stapled the tulle (4 layers) onto the frame. You could probally 
use other types of mesh to cover the frame, I used tulle cause 
it was really cheap, I think it only cost me 4 dollars if that for
2 meters which was way more than I needed.

Thats about it I guess, Here are some pictures of it all done.
I didnt think to take any of actually making it. I bent it somehow
when I was taking the pictures and have to add a piece of wood to 
the middle of the frame to strengthen it somemore.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Neat idea!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great cover!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Oooh clever... Hoods are one thing I seem to not ever have enough of.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

very nice....great idea!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

looks like a nice tight fit. NICE


----------

